# Kingdom Hearts.



## Rockman! (Mar 12, 2009)

Anyone but Rockman a fan of the Kingdom Hearts series?


----------



## Caleb (Mar 12, 2009)

i love the kingdom hearts series.


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 12, 2009)

I never got into it.
I still haven't found the 3rd coconut in the island.
I gave up and sold it.


----------



## Thaier (Mar 12, 2009)

OMG! I LOVE KINGDOM HEARTS! They are making a new DS game you know?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 12, 2009)

Amazing games, even if they do have Disney characters in them.


----------



## Yetiman15 (Mar 12, 2009)

They look alright, not something I'd play over and over again though.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 12, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I never got into it.
> I still haven't found the 3rd coconut in the island.
> I gave up and sold it.


...

Why?
That's a shame ...


----------



## SilverCyrus (Mar 12, 2009)

yes i am i love the series........ i cant wait for the DS and PSP ones to come out.......


----------



## tails1428 (Mar 12, 2009)

On a scale of 1to10 id give a 9.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 12, 2009)

As I probably told everyone before, I've beaten the hardest boss on the game at lv. 93.


----------



## nick1.2.3.4 (Mar 12, 2009)

It's pretty cool.
Passed the first one twice and sold it.


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 12, 2009)

I really enjoyed the KH series. =D Its really fun to play.


----------



## Thaier (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey Rockman here is one of my old sigs for Kingdom Hearts!


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 12, 2009)

Thaier said:
			
		

> Hey Rockman here is one of my old sigs for Kingdom Hearts!


That's awesome.
I'm lovin' it.


----------



## Thaier (Mar 12, 2009)

You can use it if you want.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 12, 2009)

Thaier said:
			
		

> You can use it if you want.


Awesomesauce.

I started a 4th file on KH2 and am currently trying to pull my way through Proud Mode ...


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 12, 2009)

I've played the first one, but I don't own it anymore. I do know the whole storyline of the current games, and I'm fascinated by it.

I'll buy KH: 358/2 Days whenever it comes out for DS.


----------



## bazookie (Mar 12, 2009)

I <3 KH

when is KHIII released


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 12, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> I've played the first one, but I don't own it anymore. I do know the whole storyline of the current games, and I'm fascinated by it.
> 
> I'll buy KH: 358/2 Days whenever it comes out for DS.


You may also want to consider getting Birth by Sleep.

There's a new character named Ven who looks a lot like Roxas.





http://kingdomhearts.wikia.com/wiki/Ven


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 12, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but I won't be getting a PSP (I LOVE AQUAAAAA). I know all the facts and truths of the upcoming games, so I won't be a noob and be like, "WHY IS ROXAS STILL YUNG? OMG KAIRI DIED HER HAIR BLUE AND SORA IS OLD NWWW".

 :gyroidsideways:


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 12, 2009)

bazookie said:
			
		

> I <3 KH
> 
> when is KHIII released


There hasn't been any confirmation yet. Birth by Sleep and 358/2 Days are coming out though.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 12, 2009)

Don't forget about Coded.


----------



## Fernee (Mar 12, 2009)

kingdom hearts is the *censored.2.0*


----------



## Thaier (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow! That video is epic! I wouldn't expect a new character. When you posted that pic I thought it was Roxas. Also that gameplay video is KH 3?


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 12, 2009)

Fernee said:
			
		

> kingdom hearts is the *censored.2.0*


Hell yeah.

You took the words right outta my mouth.


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 12, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Don't forget about Coded.


Ohyeah.
I forgot about Coded. BBS and Days are far more interesting.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 12, 2009)

No Thaier, it's from Birth by Sleep.


----------



## Thaier (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh, ok thanks man!


----------



## Thaier (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh, ok thanks man!
EDIT: Sorry for the double post epic lag,


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm sick and tired of their delays for 358/2 Days.
The sooner it comes out in Japan, the sooner it'll come to US.

 :gyroidconfused:


----------



## MygL (Mar 12, 2009)

Good series, bad industry...
A hardware fan of KH must buy a lot of things to keep on track of the games...
DS
PSP
PS3
Game Boy Advance (If you bought the Chain of Memories when it came out)
PS2 (If you bought the KH (2) game when it came out)

I do like it but just not too much....


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 12, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Good series, bad industry...
> A hardware fan of KH must buy a lot of things to keep on track of the games...


I agree with that. 
+ Delays.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Mar 12, 2009)

ive only played KH:2
i liked it...


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 12, 2009)

Most people would say Axel isn't Riku's nobody. But apparently, it looks like Nomura (director of KH) is creating the image that Xion, Roxas, and Axel are all nobodies of Sora, Riku, and Kairi (if you've seen the 358/2 Days pictures, you'll notice that).


----------



## Caleb (Mar 12, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats not roxas?hmm... now i wished i had a psp because roxas is my favorite person.


----------



## Caleb (Mar 12, 2009)

right now im raising my level 50 to 70 or 80 so i can beat sephiroth.


----------



## MygL (Mar 12, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> right now im raising my level 50 to 70 or 80 so i can beat sephiroth.


Which KH?

Mine (In KH2) was level 99 and I still needed to use ALOT of elixirs everytime he hitted me

Sephiroth is so far the hardest boss I ever fight


----------



## Clown Town (Mar 12, 2009)

i played it abit... then i got stuck in the whale and couldent get out


----------



## Caleb (Mar 12, 2009)

nevermind , im glad i dont have a psp. ven is voiced by jessie macartney.and i was talking about kh2 xyoh.


----------



## MygL (Mar 12, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> nevermind , im glad i dont have a psp. ven is voiced by jessie macartney.and i was talking about kh2 xyoh.


Oh then it is pretty hard, I could barely beat him in level 99... So... Hard....


----------



## Caleb (Mar 12, 2009)

sephiroth hard?what are you talking about...but seriously between all of his fast pace moves its hard to hit him.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 12, 2009)

I love it.  I've read the Manga series, and beat both of the games.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Mar 12, 2009)

I loves me some kingdom hearts! <3 I'm kinda lazy when it comes to leveling, so I always get by in boss fights by healing every three seconds/luck. OTL


----------



## SilverCyrus (Mar 12, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> I love it.  I've read the Manga series, and beat both of the games.


whats the latest book to ome out.......
i did read it but i stopped....because its to expensive for me to buy everyone........and sorda hard to find


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 12, 2009)

I have all the games released in America so far.

I'm still angry that they only sent over half of Final Mix +. ):


----------



## Gnome (Mar 12, 2009)

SilverCyrus said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the latest book was the second in the KH2 series.


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 12, 2009)

I enjoyed the games...


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 13, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> I have all the games released in America so far.
> 
> I'm still angry that they only sent over half of Final Mix +. ):


Ya know, I don't see why they can't just bring it over here.
It's been in Japan since March 29, 2007 ...


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 13, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because theres not much differant from the NA/E version and final mix... The origional Japanese one didnt have some of the stuff that our one did.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 13, 2009)

In Kingdom Hearts 2: Final Mix +, you can play the whole entire game in English or Japanese.

There are two new Keyblades, you can fight more Orginazation XIII members, There's a new form, you can get a Crown.
Just take a look at all of these changes!:

http://kingdomhearts.wikia.com/wiki/Kingdom_Hearts_II:_Final_Mix%2B#New_features


----------



## DirtyD (Mar 13, 2009)

I have the first KH, just started playing it not that long ago for the first time.  And I have to say that I am unimpressed.  The GFX are pretty good.  But so far the game is pretty boring


----------



## Nightbane (Mar 13, 2009)

This really doesn't fit in the auction house


----------



## Nightbane (Mar 13, 2009)

sorry wrong forum


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 13, 2009)

Nightbane said:
			
		

> This really doesn't fit in the auction house


You thought I posted this in the Auction House?


----------



## Horus (Mar 13, 2009)

yah it r kuhl


----------



## tails1428 (Mar 13, 2009)

Funny people need to look before they get all jumpy  about something so pointless..


----------



## Fluufy (Mar 13, 2009)

im gonna get a psp when bbs comes out ^-^


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 13, 2009)

Fluufy said:
			
		

> im gonna get a psp when bbs comes out ^-^


Lucky you. BBS will be like the most epic out of the whole series, and I don't have a PSP.

 >_<


----------



## Fluufy (Mar 13, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Fluufy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i suppose i should say "try to get" because im kinda poor...


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 13, 2009)

Fluufy said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, my family's broke also.

 :gyroidconfused:


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 13, 2009)

I was playing KH2 a while ago and Roxas apparently left Organization XIII ...


----------



## Princess (Mar 13, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Amazing games, even if they do have Disney characters in them.


this


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 13, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Fluufy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this where I come in and say I'm going to get it, because I already have a PSP?


----------



## Nightray (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm a fan 

Kingdom Hearts 2 FTW


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 13, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/a2bOav9Qhz8'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/a2bOav9Qhz8' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 13, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/FSA5mT4nDik'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/FSA5mT4nDik' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## John102 (Mar 13, 2009)

ME A FAN OF KINGDOM HEARTS!


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 13, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> ME A FAN OF KINGDOM HEARTS!


Tell me your opinion on those songs.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 14, 2009)

Oh yeah one last thing. Greatest introduction songs EVER IN THE HISTORY OF VIDEO GAMES!


----------

